

Ask HN: Are the any personal benefits in time tracking on your daily work? - tablet

I was really surprised today. We used to pay everyone in the company based on hours worked. Today we decided to replace pay-per-hour salary to stable monthly salary, but many people don't want to do that shift.<p>There is no overtimes in our company, we don't estimate user stories and as a company there are no reasons to keep time tracking. But people liked the flexibility. The arguments are:<p>1. I can work less and earn less, but it is OK with me. With fixed salary I will feel bad when I work less.<p>2. I can came over the weekend and earn some extra money (but in fact it is very rare).<p>Do you think pay-per-hour increase motivation?
======
chrisclark1729
Personally, I think pay-per-hour incentivizes me to "work a standard day" and
then quit. Where the standard day is whatever fits into the company's cultural
definition of a day.

